# Omega 3 and garlic supplements



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,Just wondering if anybody takes Omega 3 or garlic supplements. I like to take them for good health, but I was wondering if they wouldmake GERD flare up.Thanks Cindy


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

First off, my indigestion and GERD are long a thing of the past, so I may not be the ideal person to answer this; but I have been taking a mixture of omega 3 and plant phytosterols daily for some years as a cholesterol blocker. The 1000 mg of daily salmon oil have not irritated my stomach.Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

From what I have read...though garlic is great for you in so many ways it can also disrupt the nervous system of your digestive tract. Now if this may cause heartburn, acid reflux, etc. is something you may have to try yourself.


----------

